# Bacon Explosion! Results w/pics!



## txsmith1 (Feb 13, 2012)

So I couldn't resist any longer. Had to attempt to make this beast of a meal they call the Bacon Explosion last Sunday. We had to use the oven for the first half of the cook as we had been drinking a little too much before we started on this. Grilled the 2nd portion. I think it turned out pretty well for just wingin' it!


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Yum, I've always wanted to do this! Nice work.


----------



## jarrold03 (Mar 15, 2010)

looks awesome, what all did you use


----------



## txsmith1 (Feb 13, 2012)

We kept it basic for the first time. That bacon weave is wrapped around fresh ground Italian sausage. Fried up some bacon to get it fairly crispy and threw it inside. I also seasoned it with grub rub in between layers and sweet baby rays bbq sauce in the middle. Also if you plan on throwing it in the oven use a disposable aluminum dish. I had to toss that tray I used...uncleanable!

Pretty sure it took a year off my life from eating it, but it was definitely worth it. Next round I'm gonna up the ante.


----------



## bigjohn1704 (Oct 9, 2007)

looks awesome, bet it was delicious!! made one one time with some boudin and sweet baby rays. gues ill be doing one this weekend!


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

*Dangit, that looks good.*


----------



## 32redman (Apr 20, 2005)

Heres one I did.


----------



## Treble J (Mar 18, 2011)

looks great. This is 1 we make about 3 times a year. About all my heart can take.


----------



## King Ding-A-Ling (May 28, 2010)

Treble J said:


> looks great. This is 1 we make about 3 times a year. About all my heart can take.


wow that looks amazing... can you please elaborate on the recipe??? cooking time and temps?? what is that green with the crawfish? pepper jack cheese? two packs bacon 2 lbs ground beef??

thanks bro!


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

my lord... what is this and how do i make it, better yet, how do i tell my fiance that this is part of the eating healthier before the wedding plan


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Treble J, I show yours to my wife all the time. That is one beautiful masterpiece!!! One of these days I'm going to try replicating that... do post your recipe.


----------



## fish-r-ride (Jan 5, 2009)

Treble J I would like it also. I want to make that next time I go to S Texas


----------



## cstewart_sfa (Jun 24, 2006)

Add me to the list of people waiting to write your recipe down. I am going to the ranch next weekend. Our survival is in your hands. Otherwise, we are going to be famished.


----------



## cstewart_sfa (Jun 24, 2006)

How does one go about rolling this?


----------



## jeffm66 (Sep 14, 2010)

Anyone done shrimp inside?


----------



## Treble J (Mar 18, 2011)

sorry for just getting back, been busy with charters. I weave the bacon, then spread jimmy dean sausage on top. sliced pepper jack, then sauteed onions and celery on top of cheese, then crawfish tails. roll the sausage with all toppings away from you(takes a little patience), then roll back to you with bacon. cook on grill @ 275 basting with a butter/bbq sauce every 1/2 hr. till inside temp is 175. serve with a defibulator.


----------



## goldie (Nov 17, 2008)

that is beautiful !!!


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

OH MY!!! The perfect Easter dish this year.


----------



## StrikerX (Aug 31, 2009)

Treble J said:


> serve with a defibulator.


Yummy


----------



## txsmith1 (Feb 13, 2012)

Treble J said:


> sorry for just getting back, been busy with charters. I weave the bacon, then spread jimmy dean sausage on top. sliced pepper jack, then sauteed onions and celery on top of cheese, then crawfish tails. roll the sausage with all toppings away from you(takes a little patience), then roll back to you with bacon. cook on grill @ 275 basting with a butter/bbq sauce every 1/2 hr. till inside temp is 175. serve with a defibulator.


Same tactics I use to roll. Your version is on steroids and I love everything about it! Nicely done


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

That Looks awesome... Need the recipe ??


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Awesome

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## br1006 (Mar 24, 2006)

its called a FATTIE! Done a few different versions, will try to find pics when I get home. 

My favorite also included some chorizo, white cheese and jalapeno's inside!

One of these days I m going to do the crawfish though, looks great!


----------



## Treble J (Mar 18, 2011)

recipe is on page 2.


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

when you make it, make 2. slice the second one up for sandwiches in the boat on fishing trips. passed out some of these on a trip last year and had to write the recipe down for the guys as soon as we got back.


----------



## slinginplastic (Jan 27, 2012)

Seriously though, we are gonna need the recipe and cooking times. Don't tease us!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Cooked one this past weekend, turned out great!!!


----------



## txsmith1 (Feb 13, 2012)

Law Dog said:


> Cooked one this past weekend, turned out great!!!


they're addicting!!!

I've been experimenting with different meats and cheeses. Venison or boudin will most likely be used for my next one. Let me know if yall come up with any interesting combos.


----------

